
Survival v. Antitrust (AKA, Remember The Browser) « Uncrunched - McKittrick
http://uncrunched.com/2012/01/12/survival-v-antitrust-aka-remember-the-browser/
======
yanw
_Will the government come along and knock some heads together in a few years?
Maybe. But this is a much more nuanced situation that Microsoft’s execution of
Netscape. That could take years and years, and the government may question
Facebook’s willingness to throw data to their shareholder Microsoft while
withholding it from Google_

Exactly, and reading MG Siegler's interpretation of antitrust law is the same
as reading his musings on string theory.

